# need help building a top bottom 55g stand.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I currently have one 55g and was given a 55g with some lights for free(thanks mike). but space is restricked in my room so I need to build a double stank stand so i can have one 55g on top and one 55g on the bottom.. I'm trying to figure out how to make the top strong enough that it holds a 55g on top, then the bottom strong enough so it hold a 55g on the bottom, with out spending to much money.

I was told that from LFS that the metal double stand would cost 75-100.00 ouch that's why I want to build my own stand...


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well since your wanting to build one on your own..And your doing 2 55g aquariums. I highly suggest using 2x6's as the main structure of the frame. 

Im not too sure if you will need a center brace from the top to bottom for the top half of the aquarium. Im sure someone else will chime in. 
If you use a center brace from the top to the bottom up front you will not be able to remove the 55g on the bottom and will have to build the stand around the bottom aquarium.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I want to be able to remove the bottom tank. I did find out that petco can order me the metal stand so i can sit one on top and one on the bottom for $60.00 free shipping to the store I will just do that..


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

Pictures, please, when you get it set up. I'm probably not the only one who is very curious as to how sturdy it will be. Sounds like a great price. And I already have two 55s...


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Your really not going to want to put a 55g on the bottom of a double 55g stand.

You would be much better off with a 40g long on the bottom. 
With a 55g on the bottom you've only got about 4 to 5 inches in between the bottom of the top half of the stand and the top of the 55g.

I had 2 55's on one of those steel double stands, it was a very bad idea. 
I had pictures but must of deleted them



vicky said:


> Pictures, please, when you get it set up. I'm probably not the only one who is very curious as to how sturdy it will be. Sounds like a great price. And I already have two 55s...


its sturdy, i recommend putting a piece of steel that is 2x2" and 1/4" thick under each leg as i have had a double 55 puncture through a bedroom floor before.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

As much as it sounds like a really good idea, you are going to have a lot going on here. You will definitely need some center support as 55 gallons of water is a lot of weight to support. 4 corner post and a frame is fairly minimal, even if it is built out of 2x6. You'll atleast want a support in the back center so that you can get the bottom tank out.

You should also think about the height. Granted the lower tank may be on, or just off the ground, the height difference between the two tanks will be about 5 foot or so to the top of the second. You'll need enough space in between to get into the lower tank for maintenance and setup.

If you can find something made out of steel or strong metal, that would be good or think of putting cross braces from the top to the side at all corner (to all sides). That's just the carpenter in me hoping to not read about 110 gallons of water in your place.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

I vote


55 gallon on the bottom
40 gallon long on the top


----------



## jasonak (Oct 26, 2010)

My stand for my 180 is constructed from 2x4s I havent had any problems.You should have no prob at all using them for a 55s.


----------

